# NIB Winchester sx2 12 gage magnum 3" for $795 a good bu



## 2old2hunt_all_day (Jul 5, 2009)

My boys are getting older.
We only go out 2 or 3 times a year.
Pheasant / quail only.

I'm passing the Remington 870 20 gage to the younger son.

And I'm buying a new one for the older boy.
I was at the local gun shop
And I've found a NIB 
Winchester sx2 12 gage
magnum 3"
"Ducks unlimited" model
Asking $795

What do you think... to high...or about right.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Not sure on price, but you will not be disappointed with the X-2. I paid alot more than that for my X-3


----------



## junktogold (Jul 10, 2009)

I am looking for a sx2. If you dont want it, I would like the chance at it. Please contact me if you decide not to get it or if anyone else knows where to get one in great shape. Has to be camo, dont care about pattern. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2old2hunt_all_day (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, too late.
I offered him $700 & he sold it to me.

Not sure how old this gun is.
But it was originally won at a raffle.
Then traded it in NIB for a different gun.

It is a beautiful shotgun.
It has a great walnut finish stock/fore stock and a
Gold appliqué of ducks on both sides of the black receiver.
with some imitation gold scrolling.
Also has "Duck Unlimited" printed on one side
and the name Maass kind of as a signature under the appliqué.

*My son is very happy.*

We can't wait to test it out.

But,
It would be nice to know what others have paid for a sx2 in the past
just to get an idea if I got the short end of the deal.


----------



## 2old2hunt_all_day (Jul 5, 2009)

PS
for Junktogold.....

I don't know if this will help you, but

Have you checked out gunsamerica.com

You can limit the search by state.

This is actually how I first spotted the one I bought.
It was listed for longer than 60 days.
I kind of figured the seller was ready to deal.

there are quite a few sx-2 NIB for sale.
Not sure how many are camo.

*Saw a several walnut finish models*
http://www.gunsamerica.com/977002136/Gu ... hotgun.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/933208318/Gu ... ER_X_2.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/910635994/Gu ... ORTING.htm

*plus some 
black synthetic*

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976818320/Gu ... F_12ga.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/955062302/Gu ... ga_NIB.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976818322/Gu ... 2_12ga.htm

*
a New in the box camo*
http://www.gunsamerica.com/996852445/Gu ... _2NWTF.htm

*
Or a camo that is not new*
http://www.gunsamerica.com/964614023/Gu ... PER_X2.htm

Good luck !


----------



## 2old2hunt_all_day (Jul 5, 2009)

We finally got out to shoot his new (old) super x2.....
3" magnum....
" Duck Unlimited" model
It sometimed jamed a spent shell....
Or
ejected & didn't load a new round.....

We were using new winchester target loads....
from walmart....
about 100 rounds

low brass (Steel, not brass)
2 3/4 inch
1 1/8 oz.
6 shot
3 dr. eq.

*Any one else have any problems like this*


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Probably just needs to be broke in with a few heavier field loads.

If it continues, a good cleaning in case there is storage lube still in the action or spring in the stock.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

sx2's are notorious for not liking light trap loads.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

take it completely apart and clean everything, including the action spring and tube. It probably still has the packing grease in it. Use regular solvent then lube everything with either Breakfree Clp, or Slip 2000. Should cure the problem. My X-3 did the same thing and that is what Winchester told me to do.


----------



## 2old2hunt_all_day (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, so I'm stupid......
I did clean & oil the gun before we went trap shooting....

I again cleaned & oiled the gun after my son fired 100 rounds...
About 15 of which jammed upon ejection....

The store where I bought this gun for $700.....
Told me I was oiling things I shouldn't have oiled.....

Didn't oil things I should have.......
Plus used ammo that should have been 
upgraded to something better......

I guess the super x2 is finicky about the ammo
that is used......
Combined with improper oiling was a recipe for jamming....

Will keep you posted as to it's operation in the near future....

It is still a beautiful gun for $700........


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you take the long spring out of the tube inside the butt stock? If not do that, clean in that tube and the spring, then Clp it. Winchester told me to spray everything with the CLP, let it sit, wipe it clean then use a light spraying for lube. They told me definately no Silicone or Teflon based lubes, and several others have said NOT to use Rem Oil. The Slip or CLP is a cleaner, lube, preservative. It's amazing stuff.

They also told me it should not matter what brand, or size shells as long as they are a standard 1 oz or bigger shell. No 7/8 ot light 1 oz. I have not had any problems since I cleaned the action spring and tube.


----------



## brent4hire (Apr 26, 2008)

My SX2 doesn't like the 7/8 crap from Walmart either. It runs pretty much anything else though. It really just needs some break-in. My buddy's SX3 has a load of rounds through it and it'll fire anything. I just finished installing a Sure Cycle in mine a few minutes ago - gona try it out this weekend. My gun worked wellm but this thing is unreal - the action is like a bear trap when it closes.


----------

